# Das Ende von GameOne, Viacom zieht den Stecker



## SnugglezNRW (22. Dezember 2014)

Mit die letzte große Gaming-Sendung im TV scheint nun ihr Ende gefunden zu haben.
Bereits vor ein paar Monaten gaben die Rocketbeans bekannt das die Viacom (Auftraggeber und Rechteinhaber von GameOne) die Sendezeit zurückrudern will. Es sollten nur noch alle 2 Wochen eine Sendung ausgestrahlt weren und nicht mehr wöchentlich. Nun wurden der Produktionsfirma Rocketbeans sämtliche Adminrechte für die GameOne Twitter und Facebook Accounts entzogen. Im gleichen Zug wurde eine Kreativpause angekündigt. Jeder der 1 und 1 zusammen zählen kann weis nun leider was dies bedeutet.

Was aus dem Format nun wird ist nicht bekannt. Meiner Meinung nach geht da ein großes Stück TV Entertainment verloren.

Wer allerdings Fan der Gaming Sendung ist/war kann die Macher demnächst (ab mitte Januar) auf Twitch weiter verfolgen. Die Rocketbeans bauen derzeit ein 24/7 Kanal mit den üblich bekannten Moderatoren Simon Budi Nils und Etienne.
Die ganze Veröffentlichung dieser Überlegung startete bereits vor Wochen mit dem Spendenaufruf. Eine erste Pre-Show (Bohn-Jour) zu dem kommenden Twitch-Kanal gab es bereits am 18.12.14. Die VODs dazu kann man sich hier anschauen:
https://www.youtube.com/user/ROCKETBEANSTV


quelle:
Game Over: Kein Game One mehr auf MTV - Golem.de


Persönlich hoffe ich wirklich das die Rocketbeans den Sprung schaffen und auf twitch komplett unabhängig Erfolge erzielen können.


----------



## nudelhaus (22. Dezember 2014)

wie damals bei giga 

schade, finde die moderatoren das beste an der sendung!


----------



## Amon (22. Dezember 2014)

Mir war das immer zu blöde, also kein Verlust.


----------



## NatokWa (22. Dezember 2014)

Meistens waren es doch eh völlig veraltete Wiederholungen .... mit Meinungen zum davon laufen ..... kein Verlust ..... btw: Warum heist dat eigendlch immernoch MTV ??? WO zum Geier ist die MUSIK ?????


----------



## Turbo1993 (22. Dezember 2014)

War schon ziemlich viel Blödellei, aber die PC ACTION zu ihren Glanzzeiten hab ich auch geliebt.
Und gerade in unseren heutigen TV Kultur finde ich, es ist schon ein bedeutender Verlust.

Jetzt können wir wohl nur noch auf Eduard Laser hoffen


----------



## SimplyAlegend (22. Dezember 2014)

Echt schade, nach Giga war GameOne das einzige Gaming TV Format das man sich anschauen konnte. War natürlich keine echte Review Sendung, aber eigentlich immer sehr lustig (wenn auch grenzwertig) und deshalb habe ich sie öfters geschaut. Rocketbeans gefällt mir eigentlich auch sehr gut, ich hoffe die können damit durchstarten und sich jetzt voll drauf konzentrieren, mit dem Youtube Channel kann ich irgendwie mehr anfangen als mit Gronkh und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## xActionx (22. Dezember 2014)

Finde ich nicht wirklich schlimm...  Die haben meistens eh ziemlich unobjektiven nonsense erzählt


----------



## robafan1 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hmm also über die Qualität der Sendung ließe sich sicher streiten, aber dennoch finde ich es schade. Es ist nicht nur die Sendung an sich mit der langen Geschichte, die da verloren geht, es sit viel mehr noch ein Schritt: Immer mehr Gaming verschwindet aus dem TV. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Kinguin (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich mochte GameOne ^^
Es war vllt nicht unbedingt informierend,aber Buddy,Simon und Co fand ich einfach sympathisch
Halt Nerds die entertainen wollen,ich fand deren Formate immer gut schade eig 

dennoch es wird weitergehen,aktuell spricht man aj für ne Pause,die Neuausrichtung soll dabei mehr Online sein


----------



## schadeschade (22. Dezember 2014)

das ist games TV ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvHd_AidOKI


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (22. Dezember 2014)

Schon bitter, dieses rumgeheule und gebettel - mimimi gibt uns euer Geld damit wird weiterhin n Haufen Müll erzählen können, den ganzen Tag auf den faulen Arsch sitzen, Chips und Cola in sich stopfend Games rund um die Uhr zocken. Wer hätte nicht Bock auf so etwas. Nur sieht die Realität anders aus und Zitat aus La Haine: " bis hier her liefs noch ganz gut " - jetzt kommt der Fall mit dem Aufprall. Da bringen die PowerUp´s auch nix.
Die Jungs haben hoffentlich die Zeit genossen die ihnen gegeben wurde. Und wenn sie nur halbwegs intelligent sind, werden sie schon irgendwo unterkommen. Wenn ich mir Etienne angucke mit seinem genialen Hessischdummgebbabel und Nils der seinen Kajal-Stift immer zur Hand hat kann das ja nur gut gehen.
Ansonsten ist der Burger-"King" Ergün Yildiz immer auf der Suche nach neuem Personal.


----------



## BenGun_ (23. Dezember 2014)

Also ich fand wenn ich es denn mal gesehen habe immer sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2014)

Schade, ich hatte immer eine Menge Spaß mit GameOne. Auf die Spielereviews o.ä. hab ich nie viel gegeben, aber wenn alle vier sich in irgendeinem MP-Spiel gekloppt haben bis die Fetzen fliegen, konnte ich mich immer kringelig lachen.


----------



## sfc (23. Dezember 2014)

Die aufkommende Lücke werden sicherlich ein paar "Qualitäts"-Youtuber mit Bravour schließen ....


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Dezember 2014)

Das sind die mit dem einem Asiaten? Fand ich immer wieder klasse!


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Spielereviews konnte man natürlich nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, aber so als Mischung aus Spielevorschau und Comedy habe ich es immer mal wieder gerne gesehen. Schade drum.


----------



## criss vaughn (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich vermisse Giga Games, mit Etienne, Hannes, Michael, Simon & Co. - erinnert sich noch irgendjemand an das rosa Hemd von Carsten Konze .. ?!?!?!!!!


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Dezember 2014)

naja gameone war ne schöne zeit, aber es geht ja mit dem twitch Kanal weiter.
aber es wird noch ein langer weg sein bis das 24/7 Programm gefüllt sein wird.

mit etwas glück kommen ja auch die Late Knights wieder, die geilste Show die jemals lief


----------



## SimonG (23. Dezember 2014)

Es ist schade um Game One, das ist keine Frage für mich. Ich kann Viacom (die Firma hinter MTV, VIVA und Comedy Central) aber auch verstehen. Eine Games-Sendung im Fernsehen ist in diesen Zeiten schwer zu halten. Die Zielgruppe ist die meiste Zeit online und im Internet gibt es schon mehr als genug Content, der sich mit Videospielen beschäftigt. Auch wenn Game One immer schon was besonderes war.
Mit dem eigenen Sender oder Stream (wie auch immer man das nennen möchte), besteht jetzt aber auch die Chance das besser zu machen, was bei Game One (zeitlich bedingt) zu kurz gekommen ist. Nämlich die Spiele. Ich hoffe auf mehr Spieleindrücke, Meinungen und Diskussionen über Themen, die die Spieler-Welt bewegen.

Viacom nennt es eine "kreative Schaffenspause" für Game One. Das ist offen gesagt ziemlicher Blödsinn, wenn man mich fragt. Ich würde es deutlicher ausdrücken: Abgesetzt. Mit einer Pause hat das nicht viel zu tun. RocketBeans, die Produktionsfirma hinter Game One (mit Simon, Budi und co.) startet mit dem 24/7 Twitch-Sender nämlich ein Projekt ganz anderer Größenordnung und Viacom füllt die Sendeplätze wie üblich mit den US-Serien, die Pro7 und RTL nicht wollten (was nicht unbedingt eine Aussage über die Qualität ist). Eine Pause hat da niemand - außer vielleicht über Weihnachten. Schöne Feiertage übrigens.

Hoffentlich finden sich genug Sponsoren für den Stream, es wäre traurig so ein tolles Team scheitern zu sehen. Mir bleibt nichts weiter, als den Rocket Beans das beste für ihr ambitioniertes Projekt zu wünschen und natürlich ab 15. Januar den Stream auf Twitch zu gucken. Merkt euch den Tag und schaut rein, wenn euch Game One gefallen hat. Sonst scheib ich ne User-News .


----------



## Heumond (23. Dezember 2014)

Gameone finde ich nach wie vor sehr gut und die Bohnen bringen seit Jahren auch viel Inhalt der mir gut gefällt. Klar sind da Sachen bei die auch nicht gefallen jedoch ist es mir insgesammt eine Monatliche Spende wert.
Neben den sympatischen Moderatoren gefällt mir vor allem das die Leute sagen was sie denken. 
Da wurde es wenigstens auch mal gesagt wenn ein Titel schwächen hatte und es wird auch kein Interesse an etwas geheuchelt das man nicht mag.
Die Formate sprechen mich auch mehr an als die ganzen hyperaktiven 5min jumpcut-Videos die auf Youtube so beliebt sind.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Dezember 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Giga Games, mit Etienne, Hannes, Michael, Simon & Co. - erinnert sich noch irgendjemand an das rosa Hemd von Carsten Konze .. ?!?!?!!!!



achja das rosa Hemd,haltet es in Ehren 

Auch wenn ihre Folgen eher unterhaltend waren als informierend ,fand ich das GameOne Team toll ^^
Hoffe die Jungs machen noch weiter,hat Spass gemacht mit Simon,Buddi und Co
Robin und Tomb zb von Giga machen ja jetzt auch noch weiter mit einem etwas kleineren Projekt,was ich auch ganz gut finde


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Dezember 2014)

bessere gamer sendung muss her, game one war "es ging" mir oft zu blöd.

giga fand ich besser! 

schade das wir nun nix mehr haben, pcgh games könnte doch eine sendung machen, im vollen umfang, inkl hardware beratung, wäre doch geil oder?

Sender name:XStreame


----------



## Fried_Knight (24. Dezember 2014)

NatokWa schrieb:


> btw: Warum heist dat eigendlch immernoch MTV ??? WO zum Geier ist die MUSIK ?????




Deswegen ist die Musik weg.


----------



## Chimera (24. Dezember 2014)

Tja, am Ende bleibt halt nur noch Gamecraft auf DMAX: Gamecraft: Die besten Spiele | DMAX.de. Wobei, ist leider noch schwer einzustufen, ob es nun informativ ist oder eher langweilig, zudem ist es einfach zu kurz gehalten und beschränkt sich halt nur auf wenige Themen. Aber im TV ist nun mal nur eine Sache die zählt: die Quoten. Und wenn man da nicht jedes Mal nen Haufen Leutz vor die Glotze zieht, ist halt schnell mal Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2014)

Naja als Zocker mit vielen Kanälen bei Twitch und Youtube interessiere ich mich nicht mehr für TV.
Hab das Ding jetzt seit knapp nem Jahr abgeklemmt, nur noch Monitor-Funktion.

Warum sollte ich mir den Spaß 1x in der Woche geben, zu ner bestimmten Zeit den TV anzumachen oder die Sendung aufzunehmen?
Bei Giga hätt ich noch mitgemacht, aber so - nicht mehr. Ich will informative, aktuelle Sendungen zu dem Thema, die a) nicht zu kurz ausfallen und b) mehr Games & Insiderwissen und weniger rumalbern beinhalten. Vll bin ich mit 27 auch anspruchsvoller geworden. 
Dazu kommt die enorme Verzögerung die das TV mit sich bringt. Das was sie da durchkauen, ist im Netz schon überholt.


----------



## dbilas (24. Dezember 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach überhaupt kein Verlust
Hingegen war damals Giga, als es noch Hardware Reviews gab, sehr ansehnlich aber alles was danach kam war der größte Schrott. Vielleicht bin ich aber einfach schon zu alt dafür ...


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja als Zocker mit vielen Kanälen bei Twitch und Youtube interessiere ich mich nicht mehr für TV.
> Hab das Ding jetzt seit knapp nem Jahr abgeklemmt, nur noch Monitor-Funktion.
> 
> Warum sollte ich mir den Spaß 1x in der Woche geben, zu ner bestimmten Zeit den TV anzumachen oder die Sendung aufzunehmen?


Warum TV und bestimmte Zeit? Die Sendungen waren danach kostenlos auf der GameOne Seite abrufbar.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Dezember 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Warum TV und bestimmte Zeit? Die Sendungen waren danach kostenlos auf der GameOne Seite abrufbar.



Ich rede aber von dem Format der TV-Sendung mit allem was zum TV gehört. Also Glotze an, Zeit merken, Fernbedienung in 1 Hand und Bierchen in der 2en. 

Wenn ich mir das Zeugs im Netz reinziehen soll, habe ich da weit besseres, aktuelleres im Angebot und das auch noch in 3 Sprachen zur Auswahl, womit GameOne komplett durchfällt.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab einfach nur immer geliebt wenn Nils ausgerastet ist. Mir gings beim schauen immer auch mehr um die Unterhaltung als "Fachwissen"


----------



## sethdiabolos (25. Dezember 2014)

Also GameOne war mir echt immer zu blöd. Für mich als Gamer war das einfach wie eine Coke Light gegenüber dem Giga Games, was es davor gab.
Da schaute ich doch lieber bei Giga weiter rein und habe die Leute ins Herz geschlossen. Die jetzigen sind mir aber klar zu jung und ich kann mich nicht mehr mit denen identifizieren.


----------



## shotta (26. Dezember 2014)

echt schade, sehr sympatische crew und eigentlich das einzig wirkliche gaming format im tv für mich


----------



## Cyberfox38 (26. Dezember 2014)

Chimera schrieb:


> Tja, am Ende bleibt halt nur noch Gamecraft auf DMAX: Gamecraft: Die besten Spiele | DMAX.de. Wobei, ist leider noch schwer einzustufen, ob es nun informativ ist oder eher langweilig, zudem ist es einfach zu kurz gehalten und beschränkt sich halt nur auf wenige Themen. Aber im TV ist nun mal nur eine Sache die zählt: die Quoten. Und wenn man da nicht jedes Mal nen Haufen Leutz vor die Glotze zieht, ist halt schnell mal Schicht im Schacht.



Es gibt auch noch Reload auf Einsplus und man kann alle Folgen auf Youtube ansehen: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL64FEAD4BF3E117F6


Es ist zwar schade das es GameOne dann nicht mehr gibt, aber in letzter Zeit waren die Folgen sowieso nicht mehr so toll. Es wurde einfach zu viel geschauspielert und die Spiele waren nur noch Nebensache.


----------



## BikeRider (27. Dezember 2014)

nudelhaus schrieb:


> wie damals bei giga
> 
> schade, finde die Moderatoren das beste an der Sendung!





NatokWa schrieb:


> Meistens waren es doch eh völlig veraltete Wiederholungen .... mit Meinungen zum davon laufen ..... kein Verlust ..... btw: Warum heißt das eigentlich immer noch MTV ??? WO zum Geier ist die MUSIK ?????



Ja- Das empfinde ich auch so.
GameOne gab es viel zu oft als Wiederholungen.
Immer wenn ich es sah, war es eine Wiederholung.
Ich werde es nicht vermissen.
Um Giga finde ich es noch immer schade, dass es eingestellt wurde und dass sie es bis heute nicht mehr ins Fernsehen geschafft haben.
Giga wäre mit ihren Games, Technik, Entertainment- Bereichen usw. eine wirklich gute Sache.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Dezember 2014)

Hoffentlich bleibt wenigstens Reload erhalten...


----------



## NGG (29. Dezember 2014)

Schade. Ich habe die Sendung immer gern gesehen, aber zumindest starten sie jetzt ja ihr eigenes Projekt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. Januar 2015)

so heute war Sendestart.
Hab die bis jetzt seit 19:00 Uhr alles verfolgt.
Viele technische Pannen, aber durchaus amüsant.
Wenn nur Ansatzweise das durchgesetzt wird was heute angekündigt wurde denke ich wird der Kanal groß rauskommen.
Heute waren zur Primetime rund 50.000 Viewer dabei.
Das ist schon eine Hausmarke.

morgen geht es auch direkt mit der Pen&Paper Fortsetzung weiter.


----------



## Da_Obst (18. Januar 2015)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Meistens waren es doch eh völlig veraltete Wiederholungen .... mit Meinungen zum davon laufen ..... kein Verlust ..... btw: Warum heist dat eigendlch immernoch MTV ??? WO zum Geier ist die MUSIK ?????



Vermutlich weil das Kürzel falsch gedeutet wird, MTV steht meiner Meinung nach für Money-Tele-Vision, 
mit Musik hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun... 

Btt.:
Was solls, gibt genügend gute Kanäle auf YT welche ebenfalls mit großem Unterhaltungswert aufwarten...


----------

